# Question-Flea Bites



## towhead (Sep 21, 2006)

What in the world are flea bites on a bottle??   Thanks!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey Julie, Flea bites are tiny nicks and dings that bottles get from being bumped around. The tinyest.


----------



## towhead (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Warren....I thought, do fleas really chew on bottles....?!!  Geez....[]


----------



## PhilaBottles (Sep 21, 2006)

...makes me itchy...


----------



## towhead (Sep 21, 2006)

Itchy []   naw, that would be Bedbugs!!!  That make me itchy....eeeew [&:]


----------



## PhilaBottles (Sep 21, 2006)

Lol


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (Sep 22, 2006)

I use flea-bite in bottle description quite a bit. Just like the man said, kind of another way to say small ding, without saying small ding.  I have also heard similar damage referred to on a bottle as a chigger, but I consider a chigger to be a little worse than a flea-bite. I did some dealing with a guy from Kansas City who started talking about fisheyes on a bottle.  I was like what in the world is that.  Come to find out it is just another way of saying small round chip without saying small round chip. I think a bruise is what you call a chip that hasn't fallen out yet. ( that's what I call it)  They can range in size.  A sub-surface moon or sub-surface reflection is just a way to say crack without saying crack, they also range in size. I bet there are a whole lot more out there that I haven't heard or used. IF you go to a different part of the country I imagine the terms I used here would be defined differently.  C'mon everybody, educate us on that bottle lingo!!! If I ever get into your neck of the woods I want to at least SOUND like I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## annie44 (Sep 22, 2006)

How would you define "flash"?  (as it is used in defining a bottle characteristic, of course)  I have a pretty good handle on the other definition.


----------



## towhead (Sep 22, 2006)

Philabottles-Have you seen some bedbugs over there? []

 Thanks Dan!  I guess Ive used the word ding-flea bite, and for the sick bottle I have used-"the lime deposit look"....

 Annie-I don't know what flash means....


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 22, 2006)

Thats a good question, I'm interested to see what everyones opinion is on that.   I call a flash a small straight short crack that is within the glass, usually not seen unless you turn the bottle to the right angle.  It has to be straight, and small, and it is not a crack caused by damage, but rather temmperature change or a defect in manufacturing.  Hmm guys, what do ya think?
 Bram


----------



## bearswede (Sep 22, 2006)

To me, a flash is not an in-manufacture crack... For that, I would use the term "heat check"... A flash is more ephemeral... There is no line, per se, but an optical irridesence that can only be seen at a certain angle... Whereas a crack can generally be seen at all angles...

  Ron


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Ron,
 Now that I read your definition, I think yours is better 
 Bram


----------



## PhilaBottles (Sep 22, 2006)

still itchin...


 lets face it, a ding is a ding and a crack is a crack. JUST SAY NO TO CRACK!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 22, 2006)

I agree with Ron and Matt. A flash can onll be seen from certain angles and say no to crack.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Sep 23, 2006)

Lol ... that means you bottlediger


----------



## towhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Gotta like that sense of humor Philabottles!!


----------



## PhilaBottles (Sep 23, 2006)

at least im not carrot top............


----------



## towhead (Sep 24, 2006)

ok red....


----------



## PhilaBottles (Sep 24, 2006)

[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------

